# Army Family Needing Property by mid October (owner finance pref



## Kfarmhouse (May 26, 2014)

Hi,

We are a military family. There are 5 of us. My husband is being medically discharged around October of this year and we are looking to start a homestead. 

We plan to supplement our income with my business while my husband attends school online.

We are looking for a few acres and it would be nice if there was already a home on the property. We are open to fixer uppers. Both my husband and I are handy.

We don't want to spend more than $1100 or so a month preferably, but there is wiggle room there. 

We aren't looking for anywhere specific location wise. We do have a down payment! 

Internet/satellite is a must for work. 
Open to lease to own as well!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

east coast west coast mid west south?


----------



## Kfarmhouse (May 26, 2014)

Any where east coast or upper west coast


----------

